# New shows on Cult Radio



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cult Radio, never heard it before. Could you say something more? I heard "A ghost of a chance" by Rush, the go-go.com is a China website and did you mean a China band can sing something likes ''The Devil you say" or ... Could you update the information? You are welcome.


----------



## newmoon51 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Sorry this took so long to reply...*

Cult Radio A Go-Go is a 24/7/365 internet radio station. Just google Cult Radio A Go-Go and it'll get you there. Rather than describe all the cool stuff on it I would just say tune it in. It's addicting, it's so good. Write me and tell me what you think at [email protected]. 
Crash


----------

